# Oscillating "multi" tools



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the rockwell and am using it more these days. It had less vibration that another model at the store (don't remember which, dremel?) wasn't as expensive as a fein, but could use all blades.

Hate to say it, but for short fast stroke or heavy workload, don't expect a lot out of cordless tools, so mine is corded. For the amount of work I can get out of it and not having another set of batteries and a charger to bring along, corded was well worth it for me.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the Bosch corded...I've had it a couple of weeks now and have fallen in love! Like someone else said earlier I wonder how I did without it!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love my Ridgid corded. Went with the corded because I figured the cordless wold be a lot like my cordless circular saws. Just enough juice to almost get the job done. I may still go with a cordless for my small repair kit, as it should be great for a couple of cuts.

Oh, and you can all osculate my grits. :clap:


----------



## 4X4KLEIN (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the BOSCH 10.8/12V cordless and it's been fine for the few times I've used it. Cut some installed crown and base to fit an arch between living and dining rooms, and cut some stair treads to install newell post and some banisters. The battery lasted for the immediate use but I don't push it too hard, let the blade do the work. 

I'm curious though, what other uses are you guys finding for these tools? If I could get more use out of one I'd definitely pick up a corded unit.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have a Sonicrafter and a Rigid Job Max. I like the Rigid because of the multiple heads, but the Sonicrafter is a great little tool. :thumbsup:


I've been using my Ridgid cordless a lot lately, I also have the corded one and thinking about buying a second cordless off e-bay for 55$ for the head and motor just so I don't have to change the the heads so much.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220918242314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

4X4KLEIN said:


> I'm curious though, what other uses are you guys finding for these tools? If I could get more use out of one I'd definitely pick up a corded unit.


The other day I used mine to cut an inch or so out of a 6x10 header. Ran the Skilsaw as deep as I could and used the Ridged to finish up. Cut in, then cut up and knock the pieces out. Then buzzed out any knots. It is great for the side cuts, much cleaner than a sawzall, with much less dust. We've also used it to scrape paint and cut nails from sheetrock for dryrot work. Tons of uses. It has become my go to tool. I thought it was going to be more of a hobby tool that might come in handy every once in a while, like a Dremel, but it is much more awesome than that. 

The secret as everyone says, is let the tool do the work. It is actually faster to just gently run it along the area you are cutting, then to try and push it into the cut.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I ruined a wood cutting blade when I hit a nail....or I thought I ruined it. Turns out it cuts drywall like butter...I used mine in place of a router to cut out a doorway...I'm definitely not gonna throw the blade away! 
Today I used the grout removing blade to rout a groove in a piece of ceiling tile....not at all what it's meant for but it worked!


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

4X4KLEIN said:


> I'm curious though, what other uses are you guys finding for these tools? If I could get more use out of one I'd definitely pick up a corded unit.


I've found numerous uses for mine so far. The detail sander works great in tight spots. I got a scraper blade to use as a power scraper. I purchased the jigsaw head to have a compact jigsaw on hand, which has been more than useful. They are great for drywall. Its also been used a few time to cut off the bolts around toilets.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have the fein and its a handy tool but I don't think I have gotten my money out of it
However my japanese pull saw has been the best I have a bakuma and I will usually grab that for a jamb saw before ill grab the multimaster


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I make my own drywall blades out of my old worn out blade.. just use a grinder or hack saw to cut notches and instant fast cutting drywall blade..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I use mine for everything.

We are patching a wood floor, used it to cut where the circ left off.

It removes grout like no one's business.

I have used to to grind down concrete steps (little humps and defects).

In the same kitchen we are patching the floor, I used to cut out the cans in the new drywall we put up. We also cut all the nails flush on the wood that we pulled up.

The scraper blades are pretty good at scraping loose paint and caulk.

Anytime we are stuck with how to do something we ask ourselves if the multitool will help. And a lot of times it does!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> In the same kitchen we are patching the floor, I used to cut out the cans in the new drywall we put up.


Which blade did you use for circles? 

Any faster than the good old fashioned way?


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

Great for cutting bolts when a new toilet is installed, especially in a tight spot.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Which blade did you use for circles?
> 
> Any faster than the good old fashioned way?


This one:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Which blade did you use for circles?
> 
> Any faster than the good old fashioned way?


No its the slow boat to china and does a crappy job. Hole saw is still the best way to cut out cans.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i was using my cordless today. only because i have it and several other power tools up for sale... waiting for them to go before i open the new one. we got a call from a client for which we did a complete remodel on their house 3 years ago. the only thing was was left untouched was the hideous old wood burning fireplace. they have now decided to put in a wood insert and need a new hearth put in. 

today i cut back the hardwood to allow for a new tile hearth to go in.. the circ saw couldnt get closer than 5" from the wall and of course i couldnt over cut in the field my oss kue late or.... was used to finish the cut.. it took both batteries to do it and right in the corner of where the two circ saw cuts crossed was a old hardwood cleat... anyhow got'r done. the gc got to see the tool in use for the first time and was really impressed

anyhow regarding blades whats the best website to order them from.. locally individual wood blades from bosch run $23. and 3 packs of crappy dremels are $28. i found the blade that came with my rigid has outlasted 2 dremels


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> No its the slow boat to china and does a crappy job. Hole saw is still the best way to cut out cans.


We aren't talking about the best way, just other uses for the multi-tools. And it isn't the slow boat to China, takes us about 30 seconds to a minute to cut a can.

I have a hole saw for can lights, it's just easier to have one tool out when doing drywall. I can cut all the plates and cans with the same tool, try that with your hole saw. :whistling


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

I've got the fein and all I can say is, what at tool! Has anyone ever held a $30 fein blade in one hand and an $8 7 1/4" carbide tipped circ blade in the other, and said W.T.F.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I love my Craftsman 12v lith ion. It was a gift. It has alot of balls.


Going to pick up a corded one for serious stuff some day


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

detroit687 said:


> However my japanese pull saw has been the best I have a bakuma and I will usually grab that for a jamb saw before ill grab the multimaster


Those japan saws are the best thing since they sliced bread. Works good for plastic pipes too, not to mention is often quicker to use for a quick cut than going and getting a battery saw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well the multi Tool is very cool:thumbsup: I've been using mine a lot and loving it:thumbup: The 12 volts works good for me and have not yet used the corded one:no: Loving the right angle drill/driver and the jigsaw! I thing I'm developing a small JobMax Problem :whistling


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the 12 volt craftsmen. Not the best ever i will say. It does have a light on it though and its a huge help. Blades are fairly cheap and they make a rough cut blade thats out of this world quick. Think its 13$ for a 2 pack. 

It does the job for the amount i use it


----------



## jrr02005 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have the ridgid as well and no complaints other than the trigger sticks occasionally. One of my favorite things about it is the fein blades will fit right on it, no adapter needed.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My complaint is the huge cost of replacement blades.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> My complaint is the huge cost of replacement blades.


3$ adapter. Craftsmen blades. Half the cost. Rough cut are the greatest thing ever


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

but how do they compare to the bosch blades or the dremel ones which are readily available.. do they last as long?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

The blades are for wood only. Ive used them on pvc though. They hold up about the same, little less. As long as your not really workin them hard or letting them get super hot, they last. Plus for 13$ for a 2 pack its worth finding out


----------



## jdeck (Nov 1, 2007)

Try these
http://imperialblades.com/
Little cheaper than fein. They have a metal cutting blade that will cut 16d's with no problems.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Performax blades from Menards work pretty well.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

So I finally bought another one last week to replace the Porter Cable I returned - I got it the other day and have already used it 4 times...and I love it! I also love the price! I got it with 15% off on a Presidents day sale at CPO.COM


1 BSHNMX25EK-33 - NEW Bosch 2.5 Amp Multi-X Oscillating 169.99
1 pres15 - SAVE AN EXTRA 15% OFF* this President's Day w -25.50
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Sub-Total: 144.49
Tax: 0.00
Shipping & Handling: 6.99
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
:clap: TOTAL: 151.48:clap:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been using Kent blades off Ebay with very good resluts on my multi master 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Bi-Metal...046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item45f5c3f6ce they are $6.75 a hit not too bad and they cut great.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Imperial blades are the way to go. I'd hazard a guess that they are better than Fein blades. Also, the same blade will fit my Fein and my 12v bosch. 
And when they get dull, I'll have them sharpened for $5 a blade.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

I got the ones from ebay from specialtydiamond or something like that. Great blades, especially since they were only 16.50 for 10 of them. I talked to someone from Imperial at the remodeling show about 45 min before the show was over. I got a price from the guy for the blades I wanted to try. I told him I hadn't tried any of theirs yet. He gave me the price and they quoted me 25% more than what I would buy them for at Woodcrafters. His reply was, "Yeah, doesn't surprise me." If they would have at least gave them to me for the same price, I would have bought some but since they didn't want my business, I haven't tried theirs.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

TempestV said:


> And when they get dull, I'll have them sharpened for $5 a blade.


Where / how do you get them sharpened? Interesting concept.


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

Versa-Tool , from specialtydiamond.com. Exellent service Check out on ebay for specials. Also fistall blades. Fine homebuilding at test on all blades a couple months ago.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

svronthmve said:


> Where / how do you get them sharpened? Interesting concept.


It's a guy that lives near my dad. Dad brought in a couple blades to see what he could do, and is pretty impressed with them. He did one of the blades for free because my dad came and picked them up, so there was no return shipping. This guy cuts his own teeth pattern, so you can send him blades with no teeth at all and he can sharpen then just the same. If you send the same blade to him again, he can sharpen the teeth without cutting new ones, so you don't loose so much blade, provided that you have them sharpened before they loose any teeth.

www.feinbladesaver.com


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

His website is pretty basic huh?

Do the blades last as long as new ones after they have been sharpend?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

my dad says they cut really well, but he hasn't used them enough to wear one out yet.


----------

